# 1940 Dayton Huffman Lite Big Tank Found



## npence (Feb 29, 2012)

It all started One night well watching the American Pickers show. They where in Iowa in a guys Garage that had all kinds of old bicycles. and Mike tried to buy the big tank but the guy wasnt ready to sell it at that time. So Mike ended up getting the Firestone super cruiser, and a couple early bikes. Well thanks to these bike forums I found someone that knew the guy in Iowa and got his Phone Number. and Have been dealing with him for over a Month on the bike and he Finally came up with a price and decided to part with it. so here it is in all its glory hoping that the Original paint is still decent under they white house paint. what is missing on this bike is the truss rods, rear rack lens and bezel, handlebars, and would like to find a better seat, head light lenses. Horn Button, Light switch. if you have any of these parts please let me know. Thanks,Nate


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 29, 2012)

Lucky dog!


----------



## jpromo (Feb 29, 2012)

Wow, that thing is amazing. I've never seen anything like it.


----------



## jd56 (Feb 29, 2012)

*Huffy Tanklight*

I love it! What a cool tanklight and I love the rear rack.
Cool looking fender ornament too. Is that all there is to the ornament?
Hope you get the parts Nate.
Cabe members are cool people and a great help on finding that right bike.


----------



## catfish (Feb 29, 2012)

Wow! Nice score! And a cool story too!


----------



## JOEL (Feb 29, 2012)

Great score Nate !!!  I think I have a set of correct spiders to go in the tank.


----------



## jpromo (Feb 29, 2012)

If his spiders aren't correct, I think I have some hornets that'll work until you find the right ones.


----------



## npence (Feb 29, 2012)

I left the webs in there to show how fresh out of the barn it was. And there might be spiders still living in there. What a great home that would be.


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 29, 2012)

don't restore it! that patina brings in the barn fresh feeling .. really cool bike.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 29, 2012)

And there it is...the Holy Grail for some of us!
When locking in the deal for the 41 supercruiser from the same episode and barn, I had had asked about this, but didn't get anywhere.
For me, when someone comments that they "haven't seen anything like it," that's the best tribute a bicycle could get.
Congratulations!
Chris


----------



## Flat Tire (Feb 29, 2012)

Great score Nate! Now yer in the Big Tank Club. And 'you know who' is gonna add you to their secret list! lol


----------



## npence (Feb 29, 2012)

Yep my dad told him about it and he couldn't believe it that was one he hadn't a counted for. He already offered to buy it.


----------



## slick (Feb 29, 2012)

Nate strikes again!!!! Wow Nate!! Killer score! I was wondering what bike Mike kept bugging the owner about because the camera shot wasn't to clear of what it was. Glad you got it!! AWESOME!!! It's back to life in the bike world again instead of just hanging there.


----------



## Rayofsonshine2 (Feb 29, 2012)

*Beautiful!!!*

Looks elegant and fast just hanging there. Careful taking the house paint off looks like a lot of lead in it, respirator and gloves no matter what method you use!
Bob


----------



## npence (Feb 29, 2012)

Doesn't lead make you go crazy. I always try to wear gloves and a dust mask when removing paint but thanks for the tip.


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 29, 2012)

oh no... dont restore it. the value will decrease. that thing is awsome with all the crackel and rust.


----------



## npence (Feb 29, 2012)

If I do anything with this bike it will probably be a couple of years from now. I have several bikes a head of this one to get going again. But I don't think restoring will hurt the value of it just won't have as big of a profit margin when I sell it and I will probably never sell it.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 29, 2012)

I would restore this bicycle all the way!
Hypothetical resale, it has more value if restored well and correctly and the kind of collector that would go after this could afford either state.
It's not even in original condition anymore and it's too significant of a bicycle to leave like that, no detail on the fenders or tank in particular...
Just my opinion and I am conservative when it comes to this issue.
Chris


----------



## old hotrod (Feb 29, 2012)

This is one of the very few bikes that requires a proper restoration and is worth a proper restoration in the end...


----------



## twjensen (Feb 29, 2012)

*Wild looking find*

Ya but it does'nt have any tires.


----------



## fatbike (Feb 29, 2012)

Very Cool! No be in a hurry restoring that bad boy. I new were those lenses were but buddy of mine got them for his 40 project. He might be little jealous of your luggage carrier that he has been in search for thou. Excellent score! Persistence and doing your homework does pay off. Good work!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 29, 2012)

Ok Nate, it's official, now I have to hate you!


----------



## npence (Feb 29, 2012)

37fleetwood said:


> Ok Nate, it's official, now I have to hate you!




You may hate me now but can you help me find some parts for this bad boy. Since you are a Huffman guy you have to have some connection to some parts right.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 29, 2012)

You'll need to determine what it is first, then we can figure out what you need. and it looks like you have much better connections than I have, I've been trying to get one of these for over 10 years!.
is it me or does it have a mixed set of fenders? the front doesn't look like it matches the rear, but it might just be the photo. also welded or bolt on kick stand?


----------



## npence (Feb 29, 2012)

37fleetwood said:


> You'll need to determine what it is first, then we can figure out what you need. and it looks like you have much better connections than I have, I've been trying to get one of these for over 10 years!.
> is it me or does it have a mixed set of fenders? the front doesn't look like it matches the rear, but it might just be the photo. also welded or bolt on kick stand?




It is a welded on kickstand so that makes it a 40 and the rear fender has been cut at the peak. Any way of telling if it is a firestone, western flyer, or a Dayton. I know some of them have a metal trim piece on the tank and chain guard which my dads girls big tank twin flex has but his boys doesn't and neither does this one.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 29, 2012)

the only way I know of to tell which badge it was is if you can find a decal on the tank or frame somewhere. it appears to be at least one step below the top dog. it doesn't have the stainless trim on the tank or the chain guard. also it has the smaller stainless trim at the front of the tank. it's a Huffman lever bike, it isn't a Dayton or it would have had the 5 sided Colonial fenders. is the front fender the same depth as the rear? it almost looks like the front fender is shallow and the rear is the deep MacCaulley.


----------



## partsguy (Feb 29, 2012)

Well Nate...join the club. Seems both you and I are out to find some rare Huffy/Huffman parts. (see my sig).

I would like to get you an offical "Rare Huffy Parts Club" jacket, but I can't find them anywhere. LOL!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 29, 2012)

classicfan1 said:


> Well Nate...join the club. Seems both you and I are out to find some rare Huffy/Huffman parts. (see my sig).
> 
> I would like to get you an offical "Rare Huffy Parts Club" jacket, but I can't find them anywhere. LOL!



you know, he's right! Nate, you and him should go on a rare Huffy road trip together.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Feb 29, 2012)

That's a really nice bike


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 1, 2012)

Maybe I'm wrong, but could the purchase of the original paint Dayton with the five sided fenders that the Budget Bicycle Center has on e-bay be in your best interest?

It seems like that rare gem has been just sitting there for months, just waiting for somebody to come up with the big lit tank, and now you have. A color match to that bike on your tank would make a flat out show stopper.


----------



## supper15fiets (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi Nate ,
very nice project, these are really nice and still looking very art deco, "normaly" bicycle brands are going the modern way with the years but also lose the style of the brand,
but i think huffman stays with the style for a long period, i love it!
And i like it that this bike ends up with a enthausiast rather then a picker like Mike and he is also very annoying....

Keep up the pictures and the good work!


----------



## z-bikes (Mar 2, 2012)

Nate,
I have the same bike with a front springer but it was repainted many years ago.. I got mine from the original owner and he said it was a Firestone purchased from the local Firestone dealer. If you're interested I can send you pics of the original rear lens and bezel plus a shot of a perfect copy of the battery holder and switch.


----------



## npence (Mar 2, 2012)

I would like to see a pic of your bike. You dont see many on the internet I have heard there is around 35 of these bikes known and that is counting the none lite tanks also.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 2, 2012)

Nate, yours is going to be a challenge to place. your front end looks as if it has been changed. that's not the fork it should have in any case, and the fender looks different to me. I'm guessing someone damaged the front of the bike at some time in the distant past and the fork fender and maybe the wheel have been replaced. it also lost either the springer, or the truss rods at that time as well.
35 is probably a good estimate, the problem is that a certain collector, who thinks they all should belong to him, has about half of them and won't let go. so a more realistic number until something happens is probably 20 or less.


----------



## npence (Mar 3, 2012)

Hey Scott,
 You where right I think the front of this bike was wrecked at one point in time. The front fender is shallow not a deep one like the rear. and the front wheel is different then the rear. And you said the fork isn't  right either and I will take your word on that. So I guess now also looking for a springer fork, fenders and I have a matching front wheel I will put on it.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 3, 2012)

I have the proof that Mike Woolfe doesn't know squat about old bikes!


----------



## twjensen (Mar 3, 2012)

Looks they they did'nt even take the time to remove the sales tags from the new red hooks used to hang the barn finds..


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 5, 2012)

So Nate, have you considered talking to the Iowa connection to see about rescuing some of the other treasures from that barn? looks like there's a bunch there still worth saving...


----------



## catfish (Mar 5, 2012)

37fleetwood said:


> So Nate, have you considered talking to the Iowa connection to see about rescuing some of the other treasures from that barn? looks like there's a bunch there still worth saving...




Or maybe helping other collectors get them?...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 5, 2012)

catfish said:


> Or maybe helping other collectors get them?...



kinda what I had in mind, maybe a couple bucks for brokering the deal...


----------



## npence (Mar 5, 2012)

Once the weather brakes in Iowa he is going to send me  pics of some more bikes. there is a couple more bikes I would like to pull out of there. What bikes did you see that you are interested in.


----------



## slick (Mar 5, 2012)

I saw a Racycle!!!! Get it Nate!!! Heck, buy them all, and turn them to us here on the Cabe!


----------



## catfish (Mar 5, 2012)

npence said:


> Once the weather brakes in Iowa he is going to send me  pics of some more bikes. there is a couple more bikes I would like to pull out of there. What bikes did you see that you are interested in.




There are a few, but would like to get a better look at what's there. Anything Columbia, or Westfield Built.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 6, 2012)

none for me, I was just remembering the episode and as I recall there were a lot of bikes there. I just thought you guys could make a couple bucks each brokering them here.


----------



## npence (Mar 17, 2012)

Well after closer inspection of the bike and talking with 37fleetwood came to the conclusion the front end was wrecked and replaced with the wrong parts way back in the day. so I decided to get a springer fork and upgrade the fenders to the 5 sided Colonial fenders. and also put the correct rims on tonight. the next step is to correct all the switches and horn button on the tank and install my New Lenses and bezel thanks to another cabe member. PS thank you scott for all your help on this project.


----------



## npence (Mar 18, 2012)

Does anyone know what all color combo this bike came in. The inside of the tank is a maroon color. This full restoration is probably 3 or 4 bikes down the list but would like to find out all the info I can about it. Thanks, Nate


----------



## yeshoney (Mar 18, 2012)

*Studied the pics*

Nate,

Just my opinion on this cause it is your bike.  The fork is a very cool piece, but I think in this case it really takes away from the focus on the beautiful deco appearance on the tank lights and head tube area.  If it were mine I would want to show off the front without the clutter of the springer.  THe fenders look very cool on it!

Joe


----------



## RJWess (Mar 20, 2012)

yeshoney said:


> Nate,
> 
> Just my opinion on this cause it is your bike.  The fork is a very cool piece, but I think in this case it really takes away from the focus on the beautiful deco appearance on the tank lights and head tube area.  If it were mine I would want to show off the front without the clutter of the springer.  THe fenders look very cool on it!
> 
> Joe




I agree the front of that tank should be the focal point. It seems to get lost with the springer.


----------



## BWbiker (Mar 29, 2012)

*40 Huffman color*



npence said:


> Does anyone know what all color combo this bike came in. The inside of the tank is a maroon color. This full restoration is probably 3 or 4 bikes down the list but would like to find out all the info I can about it. Thanks, Nate




There is a good pic floating around on the web of a maroon and lighter blue 40 But it is the Twin Flex. I looked at the close up of your tank, and if it has three lines instead of two it is probably a pretty special bike. That may help you figure out the correct model and if the single flex fork was an option. I can post the pic for you but I am not on my PC right now. Brad


----------



## BWbiker (Mar 29, 2012)

*Huffman Color...*

Here are two maroon 40's - I guess there are two pics floating around out there - one is a Single Flex, the other a Twin Flex. Brad

View attachment 47232


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm pretty sure that what you are seeing is just a pin stripe. there does appear to be several variations but all of the tanks I've ever seen have the two "ribs". the really deluxe ones do have a piece of stainless trim between those ribs.
here is a closer shot of the maroon and red bike. I don't have any closer of the maroon and blue bike.


----------



## BWbiker (Mar 31, 2012)

*Airflyte*



37fleetwood said:


> I'm pretty sure that what you are seeing is just a pin stripe. there does appear to be several variations but all of the tanks I've ever seen have the two "ribs". the really deluxe ones do have a piece of stainless trim between those ribs.
> here is a closer shot of the maroon and red bike. I don't have any closer of the maroon and blue bike.



 Nice shot Scott!
Look a close up of Nates tank and see what you think. It is hard to tell. The fellow who told me about three rib tanks didn't say 
(or I didn't ask) if it would be embossed or the SS trim you refer to. Either would be pretty special. 
Brad


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 31, 2012)

Nate will have to confirm, but I think it's just the thickness of the pin stripe that's still under the yellow paint.


----------



## npence (Mar 31, 2012)

Scott is 100% correct on this one just the pinstripe under the yellow paint. and I have never seen a big tank with three ribs.


----------



## BWbiker (Mar 31, 2012)

*Tank*

The rarer third "rib" tank I heard about may be the SS trim.

I hope the pics help in your search for the paint scheme Nate.

The maroon and blue is reportedly an original paint bike but who knows for sure unless the bike in front of you. 

Brad


----------



## npence (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks brad, the pics will help when I go to restore this bike for sure


----------



## BWbiker (Mar 31, 2012)

*Paint*



npence said:


> Thanks brad, the pics will help when I go to restore this bike for sure



Your welcome. If you can nail down the maroon and blue as original that's my vote (if your taking a poll)!


----------



## RJWess (Mar 31, 2012)

*Original Paint Bike*

Some Pics


----------



## npence (Mar 31, 2012)

I have seen original maroon and blue paint on a big tank and I agree one of my favorites also.


----------



## BWbiker (Mar 31, 2012)

*Original Paint...*



RJWess said:


> Some Pics   View attachment 47456View attachment 47457View attachment 47458View attachment 47459View attachment 47460View attachment 47461




Very nice. Is this the one that sold at auction a few years ago? It looks like the one that ended up in So Cal.


----------



## npence (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## npence (Apr 19, 2012)

The front end on the bike was wrecked and replace with not the right parts so I bought the springer and colonial fenders for it. It takes a lot of searching and asking around to find some of these high dollar bikes that seem to be traded within collector and not very often in the free market.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 19, 2012)

deragoku = SPAM!
you can tell by the spam link in his sig line.
this may be the cleverest spam we've had yet!


----------



## rustyrelicks (Apr 21, 2012)

Mighty fine bike ... just recondition it and ride it ... love the crackle and rust !


----------



## STUPIDILLO (Apr 23, 2012)

Awesome, got to feel great, knowing that you picked the "Picker's" pick. Please pardon the pun, justa having fun. Oops, there I go again.


----------



## then8j (Nov 8, 2022)

This is a beautiful bike


----------



## happyclark (Nov 9, 2022)

npence said:


> It all started One night well watching the American Pickers show. They where in Iowa in a guys Garage that had all kinds of old bicycles. and Mike tried to buy the big tank but the guy wasnt ready to sell it at that time. So Mike ended up getting the Firestone super cruiser, and a couple early bikes. Well thanks to these bike forums I found someone that knew the guy in Iowa and got his Phone Number. and Have been dealing with him for over a Month on the bike and he Finally came up with a price and decided to part with it. so here it is in all its glory hoping that the Original paint is still decent under they white house paint. what is missing on this bike is the truss rods, rear rack lens and bezel, handlebars, and would like to find a better seat, head light lenses. Horn Button, Light switch. if you have any of these parts please let me know. Thanks,Nate
> View attachment 517646
> View attachment 517647
> View attachment 517648
> ...



Awesome!!! So glad someone got it Congrats so cool 👊🏻🙏


----------

